# Ovulation pain after mc / ERPC



## Lyns

Eek.....just ovulated for the first time after mmc and an ERPC, and I have to say I really knew about it! Didn't need OPK's to tell me about this one.

It really was quite painful....I often feel ov pain, but not like this.

Hubby keeps laughing (rotten devil - he'd be in bed with a hot water bottel if the shoe was on the other foot) and telling me to expect twins....he reckons its my bodies way of telling me its releasing a few eggs (please let him be wrong!)

Is it me, or have others experienced this too and does anyone know why?


----------



## samzi

I dont know but i think i have OV'd last few days as had lots of cm more than usual, and slight pains like cramp on one side.


----------



## Lyns

You'd know about this if you had....I always get mild Ov cramps and know what it is, but this was the type that actually has you partially doubled up for a few seconds and needed paracetamol (and a warm bath!)


----------



## samzi

Hrm, sorry i have no idea!


----------



## moomoo

I had the same, they told me its probably from being tender after the m/c..and if you had an erpc they tend to prod and poke you a bit i guess? X


----------



## KKSARAH

Yes am getting quite painful pains like OV pains but a little more painful but they keep moving from one side to the other, just got my darkest OPK this morning, but I thought that you should get your Positive OPK then get OV pains!!!

It's been 4 weeks today since my ERPC but my CM is all over the place one min its theres quite a bit the next it's nearly dry!!!

sxx


----------



## Rumpskin

I had this too Lyns, not sure why xxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Sorry, i havent had this, just didnt want to read and run.
Hope your feeling better soon x


----------



## Omi

Hi Lyns, 

my only advice is always 'expect the unexpected' after a mc. The ov pains you describe is the ones i usually have, lol! Luckily its usually one or two looong, very strong cramps and then its over. But i do double over, however, having always had them this way i know it'll be over quickly.

At my last mc and ercp i had the opposite of you (?) i had no cramps at all straight after and it took a while for my good old cramp to come back. 

I do think however, things just simply change and sometimes they change for good or go back to normal after a while.

As far as ov cramps and timings are concerned they can technically come before, during or after ov. I am a strong believer in us knowing our own bodies best, and due to having + opks after the cramp, i know i cramp before i ov :)

Im currently getting a fade in on opk's and ewcm every day. I suspect i'll ov tomorrow. I did have some twitching in my left ovary last night which is the opposite of what i normally have..or at least had for the last 2 months.

Anywhoo..good luck, ladies! :)


----------



## Hopeful3rd

Hi Lyns

I had a m/c aug 1st this year (2010) at 11 wks. I had a d an c.
Got my first period sept 4th - very heavy. Then when i ovulated 2 weeks later i was in immense pain. I never experienced ovulation pain before this. The pain is so bad i can't stand up straight and have to take 2 nurofen immediately!
I have now ovulated oct and nov with terrible pains but this month (about a week ago) no pain...very strange...
I am mum of two girls (4 and 2 in April 2011) but desp for my final baby...
How are you getting on?
Has anyone else experienced this pain after an m/c?

Thanks!


----------



## kathy04

Hiya, i had an mc in september 2010, since then ovulation pains have been getting progressively worse each month and now have pain straight after end of period for 2 days now. i think its just our bodies reacting to the trauma physically as well as emotionally. any ideas ladies. kathy.


----------



## Lazy Leo

Hiya, so sorry for your loss and pain. I hope you find some comfort. 

I just wante to point out in case you hadn't noticed, this thread was originally posted back in 2008. Obviously the pain is still relevant to everyone, but just in case you are looking for a reply from the OP. :hugs:


----------



## amalka

Hi everyone,
l had a mc just before christmas. l am now experiencing pain strong too. l think l might be ovulating too. l had a natural mc so just worry little about infection as they told me on last scan that they can still see fresh bleeding although my bleeding stopped. l hope it's only ovulation pain. Sorry for your lost. l hope you will get positive test soon. x


----------



## ItIsntEasy

I'm so glad u said this. I had Erpc 6 weeks ago and think I have had a period since (it was only 5 days after my bleeding from the op stopped). Anyway, I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating now but the pain is quite a lot and I never normally get it. Feels like I'm about to come on mixed with a constipation and bloatedness. I was a bit worried but so glad other women have had it to. Maybe it's something to do with what we've been through recently. 
My hubby and me had sex this morning so fingers crossed! I do worry it could b a bit soon but I so want to be a mum. Good luck to u girls too x


----------

